# Cherry Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a cherry bowl I finished for a lady that came to visit her mother where my wife works. My wife told her I turned wood so she came across the street and picked out this cherry bowl. She wanted one for the table as a candy dish for her grandkids. I told her I would have to use lacquer to get it finished by this evening. She said fine. It is 7" across and 2 1/2" tall. It has 8 coats of Deft lacquer. She was really excited and loved it. She said it was prettier than she thought it would be and wanted "made in Kansas" on the bottom. So what a weekend to be back and turning again.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Neato! That lacquer really shines. Should be fine for a candy dish. 

You going to have a stamp/brand made? How about just a tornado instead of "Made in Kansas"?

And I always get a kick out of comments like "prettier than I thought it would be" or "you made that!?!". Its like they think we are some kind of ham-fisted goobers or something...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rob. Yes I am having a brand made that is the state of Kansas with "Made by Bernie Weishap" in the center. On some of my really good stuff in the Art Gallery I engrave my name, Kansas, and date. I rub a gold wax pen over it and rub off the excess. It looks like it is signed in gold.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that is very pretty Bernie. I love the finish!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another beauty Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I appreciate it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's beautiful, Bernie... The only addition I can think of would be to add something like "Commissions - email [email protected]" so people who see know how contact you. A bowl that beautiful is the best possible advertisement for your services.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very very nice... like it lots.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again.

Jim I have cards with all my turnings at the art gallery and when I sell a piece I give a card with them. Works pretty well for me. Has gotten me a few more sales.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Fantastic! You have outdone yourself again Bernie.
Cherry is real nice to turn isn't it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Maurice. It is a pleasure for sure.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm a bit late but, excellent job BernieW your work is very nice as usual. I really like the smooth finished you used.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mark. I am in the middle of a new project now with a salad bowl set and two canister sets for flour, sugar, coffee, and tea. Just waiting on the wood to dry now as I have them roughed out. Hopefully will be able to start coring bowls out of the walnut I have pretty soon or may have to leave it for when I come back from our month long trip in June.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I look forward to seeing the final product. In case I forget to say so, have an enjoyable trip in June!


----------

